
Get Your AI Model in Max 3 Days - william_richard
https://www.trainsfer.io/
======
william_richard
Hi guys,

In the last years I benefited a lot from the ideas and feedback from this
forum. So, I decided to make myself vulnerable and present to you one of the
projects that we have created in 2019, in the hope that I will receive
critical and constructive feedback.

It is called Trainsfer, which in a nutshell it provides you with AI models for
a set of specific use cases, either by creating them in a simple Drag & Drop
UI or by requesting a model via a simple form. The models are ready in max 3
days, and we charge a recurrent subscription fee for their running.

The reason we have not launched it until now, is that we have doubts if SUCH a
service would work. So, I put it out here now, for your review. What do you
think?

Thanks & take care, Will

